# new budgie driving Razzle mad!!!



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

OK - so I know about the min 30 days quarantine (already in progress) but, honestly, the sound of the new budgie (Dazzle :yellow face chirping is sending Razzle bananas - he's getting very excitable in his cage  

They've both come from a very reputable UK breeder (30 years+) who looks after his flocks and says there'd be NO problem introducing them at any time because (obviously) if I'd have bought them at the same time I wouldn't have quarantined them............they're from the exactly the same environment (but not same parents). Also, his are already used to living together and hand tamed before selling..............a week in and Daz is already happily jumping onto my hands out of his cage and eating millet from them!!!

Would I be ok bringing Dazzle into the same room and starting introductions?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I recommend keeping them quarantined anyway just to be on the safe side. Additionally, even with hand tamed birds, it is best not to handle them for at least 2 weeks so they get a chance to settle into their new environment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I defiinitely agree. Quarantine also allow the new bird to settle into their new home and get used to their environment, so it's important to let him be able to do this for the recommended amount of time :thumbsup: 

If the new budgie is stressing the current one out too much, try putting him in a room farther away with the door closed and some music.


----------



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

thanks - they've both already got the radio on and there's no other rooms available!!!


----------

